# Missing Link causing loose stools, or Acana? Both?



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, admittedly, I probably shouldn't have added Acana AND Missing Link into poor B's food at almost the same time (ML on Friday, Acana on Saturday.) His stools had been fine, then Monday evening he had one that was softer than usual, and then yesterday morning he had borderline diarrhea  
We stopped the ML, which B seemed to miss, because he kept going back to his bowl and sniffing it. We've been phasing Acana in with 9 kibbles added to his 1 oz Wellness Core and then we had also been putting 1/2 teaspoon of ML to each meal.
We're going to put some summer squash into his food (the store had NO pumpkin-- only pie filling) and a reduced amount of ML (1/4 teaspoon per meal) and keep his food amounts the same, with hopes of his stools firming up.
Does this sound like it should help, or should I eliminate the ML? Reduce the Acana? I know there are a lot of variables and I feel like a dummy for introducing 2 things at the same time for him :/


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would just add in the squash and it should help. I am sure his stomach will adjust after a few days


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

missy_r said:


> I would just add in the squash and it should help. I am sure his stomach will adjust after a few days


Do you think we should keep doing the amount of ML that we were doing before, or reduce it?


----------

